# Aya Sofya'yı inşa eden...



## shiningstar

Merhaba,

"Ayasoya'yı inşa eden Isıdoros ve Anthemios'u, Süleyaniye'nin mimarı Sinan'ı, Sultan Ahmed'in mimarı Sedefkar Mehmet Ağa'yı,... selamlıyorum"

Burada "Isidoros and Antemios of Hagia Sofia" yazılırsa, Aya Sofya'lı Isıdoros ve Anthemios'mu anlaşılır yoksa "Aya Sofya'nın Isidoros ve Anthemios'u" olarak mı anlaşılır sizce?


----------



## dawar

"Aya Sofya'lı Isıdoros ve Anthemios" derdim ben. belki tercümeyi bu kadar basitleştirmemek gerekiyor.


----------



## shiningstar

Ama Aya Sofya'lı değiller ki, Aya Sofya'nın mimarları onlar Dawar . Benim kaygım da Aya Sofya'lı mı anlaşılır acaba şeklindeydi. Bir de cümleyi basitleştirmemek gerektiğine ben pek katılmıyorum. Şu ana kadar bu dilin native speakerlerından hep neden cümleyi bu kadar komplike yazıyorsunuz diye eleştiri duydum. Ve neredeyse hemen hepsi cümlelerin basit tutulması gerektiğinde ısrarlı.

Özür dilerim, "tercüme" yerine "cümleyi" şeklinde okumuşum. Cümle deva ediyor Dawar o yüzden tercümesi basit tutulmuş sayılamaz pek ama kanaatimce komplike ve anlaşılmaz olacağına anlaşılır ve basit olması daha makul olur. Değil mi?


----------



## Revontuli

Merhaba Shiningstar,

Dawar'a katılıyorum, Türkçesinde de çevirisinde de o kısmı biraz açmak gerek. Sanki Aya Sofya bir şehir veya ülke adıymış gibi geliyor. O yüzden ben şöyle çevirirdim:

_Isidoros and Anthemios, the designers of Hagia Sophia..._


----------



## Estella

o zaman "I salute Isidoros and Antemios, the architechts of Hagia Sophia..." derseniz daha açık olacak gibi duruyor. "Aya Sofya'nın Isidoros ve Anthemios" türkçede bile bir garip duruyor.

Selamlar


----------



## shiningstar

Sanırım ne demek istediğimi pek anlatamamışım Cümlenin garip görünmesiydi zaten benim problemim. Bir de "mimar" kelimesinin cümlenin devam eden kısmında üç kez daha tekrar edilmesiydi. Yani cümle sadece "Ayasoya'yı inşa eden Isıdoros ve Anthemios'u, Süleymaniye'nin mimarı Sinan'ı, Sultan Ahmed'in mimarı Sedefkar Mehmet Ağa'yı selamlıyorum" şeklinde bitmiyor. Cümlenin tamamı;



> _''Ayasofya'yı imar eden İsidoros ile Anthemios'u, Süleymaniye'nin mimarı Sinan'ı, Sultanahmet'in mimarı Sedefkar Mehmet Ağa'yı, tüm mimarları, İstanbul'u ifade eden tüm şairlerimizi, Fuzuli'yi, Baki'yi, Nedim'i, Nefi'yi, Mehmet Akif'i, Yahya Kemal'i, Necip Fazıl'ı, Ziya Osman Saba'yı, Nazım Hikmet'i, Attila İlhan'ı, Orhan Veli'yi, İstanbul için göz nuru dökmüş tüm sanatçıları hürmetle selamlıyorum'' _


 
Böyle bir cümleyi çevirirken tekrarlara kaçmadan daha kolay okunabilecek bir forma sokmaktı benim kaygım. Elbette sonunda Estella'nın ifade ettiği gibi, diğerlerini de açıklamasıyla ve ne yazık ki "architect" sözcüğünü tekrarlamak suretiyle çevirdim ama içime sindimi diye soracak olursanız, hayır sinmedi.


----------



## Revontuli

Şimdi çok daha anlaşılır. Metnin tamamı olmayınca her tarafa çekilebiliyor, onun için metin her zaman çok ama çok önemli

Sanırım sen kelime tekrarı olmaması için eksilti(ellipsis) yapmak istiyorsun, ki bence de bu cümle için gerekli. Etkili bir konuşma olduğu için ben çevirisini şu şekilde yaptım:

"The architects Isidoros and Arthemios of Hagia Sophia, Sinan of the Süleymaniye Mosque, Sedefkar Mehmet of the Blue Mosque; all the poets having written about Istanbul, Fuzuli, Baki, Nedim, Mehmet Akif, Yahya Kemal, Necip Fazıl, Ziya Osman Saba, Nazım Hikmet, Atilla İlhan, Orhan Veli; all the artists having created masterpieces for Istanbul, I salute you respectfully.


----------



## Rallino

Ben şöyle bir denedim. Bakalım beğenecek misiniz.
_
I salute with courtesy all the artists that cared so much about İstanbul: Isidoros and Anthemios -the builders of  Hagia Sofia; Sinan - the architect of Süleymaniye; Sedefkâr Mehmet Ağa - that of Sultanahmet, and all other architects, all our poets who conquered İstanbul; Fuzuli, Baki, Nefi, Mehmet Akif, Yahya Kemal, Necip Fazıl, Ziya Osman Saba, Nazım Hikmet, Atilla İlhan, Orhan Veli._


----------



## shiningstar

Emeklerinize sağlık. Her ikisini de çok beğendim. Bazen kafa duruyor, cümle yerine bir türlü oturmuyor. Cidden çok teşekkürler her ikinize de.


----------



## dawar

Söylemeden duramıyacağım, çok güzel iki tercümede


----------

